# Two ideas - how would they affect my resale?



## dakuda (Mar 31, 2007)

I have two big trees in my front yard.  If you look at this picture, I am considering cutting down the tree in the picture.  Kinda blocks the door from the street.  There is an identical tree about 12 feet to the right of the one pictured.

The house lacks landscaping.  I plan on adding a porch from the driveway to a little past the front door and planting whatever bushes/flowers I decide on later.  The front needs to look better though IMHO.  Would that tree really affect much when it comes to sell. Are they that important?


Also, I have a kitchen and a utility room that are right next to each other.  When I get around to remodeling the kitchen, I plan on knocking down the wall between (not load-bearing) and combining the rooms.  That would give me room for a pantry, and a utility closet (HW heater, furnace, washer/dryer).  Personally, I think it is a more efficient use of the space.  However, is it better to have both rooms?


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

Put the washer and dryer behind a bi-fold door and take advantage of the extra space.

As for the tree, you will be surprised how open your yard will seem if you cut it down. When people are looking to buy a home, they don't want to see trees with low limbs hiding it that way. A bright front, a sidewalk and modest landscaping will make a home much more appealing. I remember pulling up in front of homes when I was looking to buy and telling the realtor to just back out and go to the next one. The street impression can be a deal breaker.


----------



## dakuda (Apr 1, 2007)

I did trim the lower branches of the tree last fall.  I am leaning towards cutting the rest of it down.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 4, 2007)

Tree size is overpowering the size of your home. By removing it and planting low growing shrub etc. you can enhance the front of your home and gain alot of yard space. Yard size is too small for this size of tree. roots can start to give problems with foundation. IMO


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Dakuda:
Just some thoughts from the other side. That looks like an oak tree which is a premium decidious shade tree for the summer months; which will loose its leaves in the winter and let the sun shine through. The tree appears to be several years from maturity and dropping limbs all the time; I think it is an asset to the home.
I would recommend cutting the limbs off as high as you can reach with a 2' lopper; then get on the roof and do the same from there. You will be surprised how much that will open the view of the house and the other additions will be a big improvement too. I can just picture sitting on that porch with a big glass of iced tea, enjoying the shade and soft breezes. Throw in some Bluegrass music and dream away.
Glenn


----------



## dakuda (Apr 14, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> Hey Dakuda:
> Just some thoughts from the other side. That looks like an oak tree which is a premium decidious shade tree for the summer months; which will loose its leaves in the winter and let the sun shine through. The tree appears to be several years from maturity and dropping limbs all the time; I think it is an asset to the home.
> I would recommend cutting the limbs off as high as you can reach with a 2' lopper; then get on the roof and do the same from there. You will be surprised how much that will open the view of the house and the other additions will be a big improvement too. I can just picture sitting on that porch with a big glass of iced tea, enjoying the shade and soft breezes. Throw in some Bluegrass music and dream away.
> Glenn



There is another tree, just like it, to the left of it.  The picture just cuts it out...


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 15, 2007)

I would get rid of the the tree that is in the pic and keep the other one. Porch sounds good but then I have always liked the idea of a front porch. As far as the inside work goes every woman I have known liked to have a utility room off the kitchen but then just mention Pantry to them and there eyes light right up but that depends on the size of the kitchen. Maybe you can incorpreate kitchen, utility, laundry, pantry. If you could draw up a plan of before and after with mesurements ( nothing fancy) , might help the planning stage and would give us a look at whats, what.


----------



## bethany14 (Apr 19, 2007)

If that tree is on the south side of your home, you may want to consider keeping it.  The summer sun packs quite the punch, and that tree is a free and a most attractive defense against it...
I say, trim it out, and hang a swing from it or place a bench under it.  Put out a feeder or two, and pour some of that iced tea Glenn mentioned. That tree is far prettier than the house it conceals.  Not that your house isn't nice!  But the tree is nicer


----------



## dakuda (Apr 21, 2007)

bethany14 said:


> If that tree is on the south side of your home, you may want to consider keeping it.  The summer sun packs quite the punch, and that tree is a free and a most attractive defense against it...
> I say, trim it out, and hang a swing from it or place a bench under it.  Put out a feeder or two, and pour some of that iced tea Glenn mentioned. That tree is far prettier than the house it conceals.  Not that your house isn't nice!  But the tree is nicer



The tree is the northern tree of the two.  I know the house is nothing to look at, but it is already better then when I bought it.  The couple that was here before was 70+ AND did 0 maintenance.  You should've seen the interior before I buckled down and mostly fixed that up.


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 21, 2007)

No buyer cares what it looked like when you bought it.

The trees are probably a liability because of the size and location. - Trimming, leaves, grass and storms.

Get rid of the trees and do some landscaping with shrubs to soften the appearance. The sooner you do the shrubs, the more established they will look. Make sure several of the shrubs are really large. Since you have improved the interior greatly, give it some curb appeal.


----------



## Kerrylib (Apr 23, 2007)

To each his own.  I say trim it back well and keep it.  If that tree is the northern one of two, then your house faces west.  That tree certainly gives you good shade in the afternoon.  In my opinion that has significant value, just not easy to put a price on.

If the root system is attacking the foundation, or sewer line, then you may have other issues to deal with that may steer you toward removal.

Whatever you ultimately decide to do, someone will think you should have gone the other way.


----------

